# It's good to know that you're fine



## Tagarela

Hi,

I'd like to know how to say something like "It's good to know that you're fine", "I'm glad to hear (good news) from you" for someone to whom you don't talk for a while.

One attempt:  *Rád slyším, že jsi dobře.

*Děkuji vám


----------



## K.u.r.t

Jsem rád, že se máš dobře.
Těší mě, že se máš dobře.


----------



## Tagarela

K.u.r.t said:


> Jsem rád, že se máš dobře.
> Těší mě, že se máš dobře.



Thank you K.u.r.t, argh! I made a silly mistake 
But is  _Rád slyším, že se máš dobrě_ possible as well?


----------



## K.u.r.t

Sure, that is fine as well. Rád(a) slyším, že se máš dobře. (m/f form)


----------



## Luludka

One more suggestion: 

Jsem rád, že jsi v pohodě. (MAN saying this)
Jsem ráda, že jsi v pohodě. (WOMAN saying this)

It's a very colloquial sentence, usually used when something bad happened but the person is not hurt / feeling depressed.


----------

